# weight loss stack



## nasty nick (Feb 5, 2012)

hi all i have seen this stack advertised what do you all reccon any good or is it worth the £35 they are asking for it. its on the supplement centre's site



*Three off the strongest fat burners know to man in one place!*
​
*60 x Zepherine T5s*

Zepherine fat burners are quickly becoming the UK's no 1 choice for weight loss.

If you want to burn fat, lose weight and tone up then the Zepherine fat loss supplement for you! Thousands have used Zepherine to lose weight and lose it fast! It can help boost your metabolism, increase the amount of calories you burn and suppress your appetite.

Zepherine can help you reach your fat loss faster than any other weight loss supplement!

*120 x Acai Berry*

Acai Berry has been called the newest of the super foods, and with good reason. Acai Berry can help flush unwanted toxins and so enable the body to drop pounds off unwanted fat.

Consider this. The Acai Berry can help flatten your stomach while getting rid of toxins. Many supplements claim to be able to do this but Acai Berry actually flushes out your body's by-products that cause abdominal bloating.

In addition, since Acai Berry is derived from one of nature's own fruits, your body gets a healthy dose of soluble fibre, which promotes good intestinal motility and cardiac health.

*120 x Sida Cordifolia*

Matrix nutrition has finally sourced pure, pharmaceutical-grade Sida Cordifolia and created the most powerful capsules possible.

A huge 1,200mg off active ingredient is crammed into every capsule, put simple, Matrix has done it again and nobody can match this.

Sida Cordifolia is the only herbal supplement available that contains real ephedrine Alkaloids. These have been proven time after time to strip off unwanted fat faster than anything else.

Sida Cordifolia is used worldwide by body builders and athletes seeking the extreme, ultra-ripped physiques down to the everyday slimmer.


----------



## DiggyV (May 6, 2011)

nasty nick said:


> hi all i have seen this stack advertised what do you all reccon any good or is it worth the £35 they are asking for it. its on the supplement centre's site
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You'd be better off getting either The Ultimate Weight Loss Stack or Dexaprine.

Over the counter T5s are not that great, for a start they dont contain ephedrine - as its a controlled substance in the UK and can only be dispensed by a pharmacist. The normally contain ephedra - the plant that ephedrine comes from or synephrine - and this stuff needs other things with it to make it work and caffeine and aspirin aren't the right ones.

Acai seems to make you lose weight by giving you the sh1ts - or it did for me when I tried it - I think they call it colon cleansing - :lol:

Sida is a thermogenic - but not a strong one, and I am not sure if I have heard of a BBer taking it, it tends to be sold in tanning salons.

If you want to run T5 (ECA) then do it the correct way and use Chest-eze, pro-plus and baby aspirin. Or use one of the stack I mentioned. Much more info here on the proven fat burners I haver mentioned.

ECA: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/140702-eca-comprehensive-guide.html

Synephrine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/164458-synephrine-comprehensive-guide.html

Dexaprine: http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/losing-weight/161617-dexaprine-un-sponsored-review.html

Good Luck! :thumb:


----------



## Bear2012 (Jan 19, 2012)

I concurr Acai gave me the screaming sh1ts - you lose weight alright but also a days pay as you can't leave the toilet!


----------

